# fetchmail, lokaler IMAP-Server



## hpvw (26. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich denke, dieses Thema passt am ehesten hier rein, ansonsten bitte verschieben.
Kennt jemand ein Programm (Mailserver), welches mir die Mails meiner verschiedenen E-Mail-Accounts sammelt und je einem lokalen Account zuordnet, auf den ich von überall, zur Not auch nur von meinem lokalen Rechner, über IMAP zugreifen kann?

Der Mailserver soll 

unter Windows 2000 laufen.
möglichst einfach zu konfigurieren sein.
automatisch alle x Minuten die "offiziellen" POP3-Accounts abfragen und empfangene Mails im jeweiligen Account archivieren
zu sendende Mails entsprechend des Accounts auf den "offiziellen" SMPT Server weiterleiten (kann man über IMAP überhaupt Mails senden und diese dann auch auf diesem Server Archivieren?)
alle Mails archivieren, empfangene und gesendete
im Idealfall eine schon vorhandene MySQL Datenbank nutzen, damit das Backup einfacher wird, aber das wäre nur Bonus.
Auf allen derzeitigen IP-Adressen meines Rechners horchen, da meine IP wechselt und über einen Service, wie DynDNS, erreichbar ist.
als exe vorhanden sein (oder .jar), ich bin schon zu oft am Kompilieren von irgendwelchem C-Code gescheitert, dass ich das bestimmt nicht mehr versuchen werde. Bin schließlich auch Windows- und kein Linux-User.
Last but not least Opensource oder Freeware sein

Ich hoffe, jemand kennt einen Link zu solch einem Mailserver, meine Suche über Google hat wenig hervorgebracht. Mal war es nur für Linux. Der eine war so vielversprechend, dass ich Ihn gleich installiert habe, dann viel mir aber auf, dass die Fetchmailfunktion für die Zukunft evtl. geplant und noch nicht drin ist. Andere stürzten mit dem ersten Start sofort wieder ab. Einzelne waren nur als Source zu bekommen. Und die meisten kosten einen Haufen Geld, was ich für einen privaten Mailserver nicht ausgeben will.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Links
Gruß hpvw


----------

